# Johnson Grass?



## jroe73 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wanted to make sure this is Johnson grass before I try to eradicate it.

Can someone please confirm?




























Thanks everyone!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

It's not.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope! Not even close. Try google images.

Wade


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

It looks to me like canary grass.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

our reed canary doesn't have yellow flowers...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

idigbeets said:


> our reed canary doesn't have yellow flowers...


I think it maybe depends where you are and soil & water conditions, also there's more than one type of canary grass. But canary grass can have flowers that are white, pink, lavender, yellow, gold, silver, copper, red, maroon and god knows what else. See pictures below of different colored canary grass flowers.

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=reed%20canary%20grass%20flowers&gbv=2&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

I have some variegated canary grass growing as an ornamental in my garden. The grass is pale lime green with 3 pure white stripes on each grass blade, and the flowers are white or shimmering gold depending on how much water the grass has been getting.

I'm not saying the OP's grass definitely IS canary grass, I'm just saying it looks like canary grass to me.


----------

